# externe Festplatte



## Newby16 (14. April 2019)

Was muss ich tun, damit die externe Festplatte am Laptop sich regelmäßig aktualisiert?


----------



## EuroCent (14. April 2019)

Inwiefern Aktualisiert?!
Verstehe deine Frage nicht ganz.

Bitte führe deine Frage etwas weiter fort.


----------



## Newby16 (15. April 2019)

Ich habe vor einer Woche eine externe Festplatte an meinen Laptop gehängt. Dann angeklickt, stündliche Aktualisierung und jetzt bei einer Kontrolle habe ich festgestellt, dass alle neuen Bilder, die ich in dieser Woche bearbeitet habe, nicht auf dieser externen Festplatte sind.


----------



## vfl_freak (15. April 2019)

Moin,


Newby16 hat gesagt.:


> stündliche Aktualisierung


Du meinst eine Datensicherung??
Welche nutzt Du denn?
Wie ist sie eingestellt?

Ganz von alleine wird das sicher nicht funktionieren !!

VG Klaus


----------



## PC Heini (16. April 2019)

Grüss Dich

Nebst dem aktualisieren gibt es auch noch die Funktion "Synchronisieren".
Meinst du eventuell dies?

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## Newby16 (29. April 2019)

Genau das meine ich.


----------



## Zvoni (29. April 2019)

Welches OS?


----------



## Newby16 (29. April 2019)

Windows 10


----------



## Zvoni (29. April 2019)

Sync folders with an external hard drive.


----------



## Newby16 (30. April 2019)

Vielen Dank , aber ich komme da nicht weiter. Ich schließe damit meine Fragestellung und danke allen für
Ihre Hilfsbereitschaft.


----------

